# Found Pigeon in Canada



## misterarchie (Aug 7, 2012)

I found this pigeon yesterday in Toronto, Ontario. It seems fine now but I noticed it falling down the side of my building and was very easy to catch, I have not been able to get much information so far from local orginizations other than it is likely a fancy pigeon not a racing pigeon and possibly a european import. It has a metal tag on its right leg that reads "SRB CUPIC SAVA" the C's in CUPIC have an accent over them) and in a small text "2014" and then also in small text and perpendicular to 2014 is "43". On its left foot is a pink band with no markings. 
It definatly seems european possibly Croation, Serbian, maybe even portuguese but not sure but the SRB makes me think Serbian.
Any thoughst and suggestions as I know very little about pigeons or bird tags other than the information I gathered on the internet.
I will attach a pic and maybe if someone can identify a breed that will help.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you for rescuing the pigeon. He is a cute one. Please provide beside him a small bowl with water and Pigeon seeds from any pet store about $10 a kg. I don't think it would eat sunflower seed with shell,without shell yes. It won't eat bread either.

Did you check to see why is falling?Is it still falling?

Try to call Toronto Wildlife Centre. But i know they do not take care of birds that had/has an owner. You can leave a message and may be they can direct you with a tel #.
Or call Toronto Animal Services
http://www.toronto.ca/animal_services/centres.htm


----------



## misterarchie (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions, since the photo was taken I did upgrade the cat carrier and it includes some wild bird seed and other fixings to make it a little more comfortable and as soon as the feeed was introduced a good 10 minutes of eating occured. The Wildlife Centre is one place I did not contact as I really did not think they could be of much assistance and I have only posted on the humane society site for a found bird, but have contacted a few pigeon clubs as I am hoping to find the owner.
He/she seems healthy, I guess falling was not the best description to give about when I found it, I live in an apartment building and went on my balcony when I noticed a white bird slowly falling from about the 3rd floor of the building across from me, it was a slow fall and it did try to fly on the descent but it was certainly uncontrolled. I went down to the courtyard and grabbed it very easily. I thought it was sick but it actually seems pretty healthy now


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

It good that you got it. It would not have survived unless she was hanging with the other wild pigeons in a flock. I w2onder if someone from your condominum held the pigeon. I would put one or two flyers on a pole close to your condominium in a intersection.
From the way you described it flew, it could be a roller. They are great acrobats in the air.
It's great to hear that he is eating. 
Toronto Wild Life Centre, you may be wright that wouldn't be of much assistance, because they do not care much unless is a wild bird in distress or injured.
I hope they pigeon clubs can help you and have the cute pigeon reunited with its owner.


----------



## misterarchie (Aug 7, 2012)

I have not been able to track down an owner. Any ideas on what the tag means? Not sure how long I should keep it in the carrier. I dont think I will keep it, I have 3 cats and I could build a rig on my balcony but I live right next to a woooded Ravine and I get alot of predatory birds here so it seems like a disaster waiting to happen. Anyone interested in an extra bird?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I know a club member close to my work. But he is on vacation untill next week. I can give a response about the numbers . This 2014 is usually the year and we are not yet in 2014.

It wouldn't be bad to keep her on the balcony. As a matter of fact it needs to see the sun so it natuarly get vit D3 good to process the calcium. Can you also provide besides the seed in a plate Oyster shell or Grit & Gravel. It's about 2. It good for digesting the seeds.

What did you mean by rig?
Did any club called you back? If yes, what did they say?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

There is a special Forum called adoption where you can start a new thread.


----------



## eshghekaftar (Mar 7, 2009)

Try Canadian Pigeon Fanciers Association: http://www.pigeonfanciers.ca/

The band you mentioned is not from CPFA but they maybe able to find someone who keeps this type of birds and go from there.


----------



## misterarchie (Aug 7, 2012)

I contacted the CPFA and they were unsure but were going to post my message in their chat room, but I havent heard back.
I meant to pick up some grit today but finished work late, but will try tommorow, I meant by "rig" just something bigger for it to stay in, I let him/her hang out in my office free but it mostly sat the window all puffed up with his neck tucked in and looks like its gonna fall asleep, and the Cats are scratching at the door so I better put it back out. 
I was hoping to figure out a breed, but I cant...it has nothing that stands out to my layman eyes


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Is he always puffed up? If yes then it's not a good sign of health.

I do not know too much about breeds, but a have roller and it does look like it.

Start a new thread , post his pic with the title : what breed is this. Some one would have a similar breed and tell you.


----------



## misterarchie (Aug 7, 2012)

No he is not always puffed up, just seems to do it when he is relaxing and looks like he is falling asleep.
Do you know much about banding? Do the colours mean anything nd how would someone decide what numbers and letters they would put on the band I uderstan the 1st part is usually if it belings to an orginization but not sure why you would bother put stuff on a band that no one can figure out.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Aww cute! I want!! XD


----------



## misterarchie (Aug 7, 2012)

I located the breeder with the help of this site, but I think I only spoke with a family member of the breede who told me to keep it, but said they would call back, but no call back. It was a perpelxing conversation and got me nowhere, so either the bird lost its way a houndred and some kilometers or someone closer lost the bird.
She is good though, but not sure what to do with her. Its a joy to have her around but difficult at the same time(3 cats in charge).
Seems very healthy, was so easy to catch outside when I initialy met her, but now I have trouble catching her when its time for her to end her free range of my spare room.

Elisabeth, if you are intersted in the bird let me know, you might just have a better home for it as I, Im kinda conflicted about not taking it in myself permanetly but if you can give her a good home I am willing to talk.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

_
Seems very healthy, was so easy to catch outside when I initialy met her, but now I have trouble catching her when its time for her to end her free range of my spare room_.

If you pull oll the blinds down, you can catch him easy. Pigeons cannot see in the dark.

It's great to know you found the owner. How did you find it through this web site? It's a member of Pigeon Talk? I agree that such a cute pigeon needs an owner you cares for him.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

If you can't keep her because of your cats - or for whatever reason, I'd be glad to take her. If she'd be happy with you... Keep her!!!


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Keep him. I'm sure you will care for him wonderfully.


----------

